# Fluval Spec V



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got my new Fluval Spec V (5 gallons) today. So far I love it and my betta seem to be really happy to be with us in the kitchen and not alone in the basement.

I am very impressed with the filtration as it was cloudy when I started it this afternoon and in less than one hour the water was crystal clear. I used the cycled media from my other filter and Tetra safe start as well. There is enough space behind to put a little 25 watts Theo heater and a few almond leaves.

I used Seachem black flourite as the base for the plants, is that any good? I did a minimalist aquascaping and it will remain that way. I wanted some tall plants so that the betta can rest on them at night. I also ordered a floating tube for his bed. I had to put a sponge over the water exhaust because it was too strong but now it's perfect.

What do you think?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Very very pretty! I love the gray rocks, they're beautiful!  

And your betta is a handsome, handsome little man.  I love the blue and white color combination.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! those are ADA seiryu stones, and not sure they will not alter the hardness of the water so I will have to keep a good check on that because they are lime stones. But they are so pretty! they cost an arm and a leg though! lol!



Blue Fish said:


> Very very pretty! I love the gray rocks, they're beautiful!
> 
> And your betta is a handsome, handsome little man.  I love the blue and white color combination.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

If you find that the 25w Theo isn't heating that tank enough (probably not a problem now that warmer weather is approaching, but for future reference), the 50w is just a teeny tiny bit longer, so it should still fit anywhere the 25w does. It's also about the same price (cheaper than the 25w on some websites!)


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I have the 25 watts, but not sure. It was on my fluval edge 6 gallons and it was strong enough to heat the tank at 80F in my pretty cool basement so I don't think there will be a problem at all. Temperature in the tank is now 79F.

I will check out the 50 watts for my next setup, thanks!

I also have a 100 watt titanium heater that is so small, it's even smaller than the Theo and has an external digital thermometer control.



Briz said:


> If you find that the 25w Theo isn't heating that tank enough (probably not a problem now that warmer weather is approaching, but for future reference), the 50w is just a teeny tiny bit longer, so it should still fit anywhere the 25w does. It's also about the same price (cheaper than the 25w on some websites!)


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Strange if he looks white in that photo because he's kind of blue and copper. Here are better photos of him. I don't think I have seen such color before, it's a bit wierd. Also it's hard to tell now but he was a marble when I got him. He's white on the top of the body.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Ooh, now I see it, he is a beauty! I think it was his clear sections that looked whiter in the first photo.  

I can see the marbling, it looks fairly light though, like more light blue and dark blue than blue and white. He's a really stunning fish!


----------



## merrycat (Mar 29, 2014)

Newbie here! I have a question about the Fluval Spec V light. Is the stock light bright enough to grow anything but low light plants? I'm planning on getting one this summer and I'm hoping to make it nice and lush.


----------



## tonjelunde (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought this today and I see you have a sponge over the outflow of the filter. Does it help?? I used some hair ties and tied this soft, thick plastic around it making the current slower and go downwards. Do you recommend getting the sponge?


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi merry, I have the spec V and I'd say the light is only good for low light plants. I have moss, anubius, and some crypts. They did ok, but started doing much better when I added a clip on light (fluorescent 13 watt).


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

+1 for the clip-on light.  

With a CFL 13 watt (75 watt equivalent/about 6500k) DAYLIGHT bulb, you can grow just about whatever you want in terms of light.  

A lamp with a moveable arm also works well, just position it over the tank.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

The light is very bad. Even my anubias are struggling. I will add more led because from my experience with it so far, the light does not grow plants well

As for the filter output, yes the sponge work very well. I cut a hole inside the sponge and inserted the filter output in it. It require a bit of tweaking so it does not block so much water that it become stagnant in the tank, just enough sponge in front so that it gives a gentle flow.

You can use what ever work for you, does not have to be a sponge. I will try to find a black sponge though, because I don't like the look of the beige sponge right now.




tonjelunde said:


> I bought this today and I see you have a sponge over the outflow of the filter. Does it help?? I used some hair ties and tied this soft, thick plastic around it making the current slower and go downwards. Do you recommend getting the sponge?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I wouldn't say the light is bad.. It could be better but it certainly works . My son has had this tank a couple years.. We are growing out two pairs of peacock gudgeons in the tank and it's got water sprite , a smaller sword , java fern and even telanthera cardinalis . All doing well with the stock LED


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## merrycat (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! I'll definitely look into getting a clip on light. Is there a specific one you'd recommend? It's really hard to find reasonably priced aquarium stuff here in Canada, so I was hoping to just use a clip-on desk lamp with a plant bulb, but those are hard to find too.


----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

I just bought the same tank and love it except for the weak lighting. There is a switch on the pump that allows you to dial down the strength of the flow. My fish does not seem to mind. But how can you tell if the flow is too high? My only idea, since i have 3 tanks plugged into one powerstrip, is to turn off the pump at night. I figure it gives them time to rest and they can exercise during the day.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I just got a desk lamp from walmart, and the bulbs are just normal, curly CFL bulbs in the 19 watt (75 watt equivalent) DAYLIGHT type. 

You can usually find them in the grocery/home stores, anywhere that you'd normally buy light bulbs. You'll just need to look for the different types, down here we usually have soft or soft white, reveal, and daylight. You want the daylight in the higher wattage.  

I hope that helps!!

Something like this would probably be better than the clip on light for your particular tank:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Halogen-Desk-Lamp-Black/13274886

and here are the bulbs:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-GVS194DL-Great-Value-19W-Daylight-CFL-4pk/21778166

Even if you don't have this store, this gives you a picture to put with the items.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

What a beautiful, sharp looking tank...and the betta is beautiful, too


----------

